# Furfright 2013



## Kanic (Sep 22, 2013)

Who's goin?


----------



## Dokid (Sep 22, 2013)

I am in suit on Sat.


----------



## Nashida (Sep 22, 2013)

I am all three days with my new suit (in my avatar). I plan to actually be down Thursday to pick up my badge and mingle with other early birds.


----------



## Art Vulpine (Oct 14, 2013)

Barring any unexpected hiccups I'll be attending along with some of my friends. I'll be at the Cromwell Hotel where the con is so hope to see you all there!


----------

